# 2004 A6 Self leveling headlights



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey all. I have a 2004 A6 S-Line. I recently had my timing belt changed, and since then, the head lights do not self level.
I took a flashlight and poked around, and to the best that I can see, everything is connected. There are no loose wires dangling, and it do not appear to be any vacant connectors on the back of either headlight unit.
I thought it was odd that both stopped working. I checked the fuses inside the car, but none of which indicate that they operate the self-leveling motors.








Any ideas? I'll call the mechanic who did the timing belt, since they were working the day prior, but I don't know that he'll have any idea about something so specific. I think my best bet, aside from you all, is the dealership.. but who ever wants to pay for that?!








Any advice appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2004 A6 Self leveling headlights (ryanjn)*

_Modified by GLS-S4 at 10:16 AM 3/15/2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry for multi entries - something was wierd with browser or server


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 10:17 AM 3/15/2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Suggest use VAG-COM to troubleshoot your headlight issue.
You can connect to Address 55 - Xenon Range and check for DTC's, perform Output Test to see if headlights move up and down, as well go into Basic Settings and check output voltages for Front and Rear suspension sensors. The voltage readings of a good setup should be within 0.5V of each other.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Thanks for the info. I don't (yet) have a VAG-COM cable. I was hoping for a simpler answer







for now, I plan to call the mechanic on Monday to advise him of the problem.


----------



## jdorpaudi (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (ryanjn)*

I have the same problem with my s6 right now. I vag-com'd it and it said that there was a problem with my rear sensor. The sensors are connected to the front and rear driver side control arms. I looked and sure enough the one on the rear was broken. Take a look at that.


----------

